# Pear/Apple Quesadillas



## Cerise (Jan 18, 2013)

Serve them as a nibble with a glass of your favorite wine, or a side to soup &/or salad.

*Pear/Apple Quesadillas*

8 flour tortillas
butter
Dijon mustard
1 cup  gouda cheese -- shredded
2 scallions -- sliced
2 apples (green or delicious), or pears -- cored and thinly sliced
Chopped walnuts or pistachios

Melt butter in a skillet. Smear Dijon mustard on one side of the tortillas.

Place one tortilla in skillet. Layer shredded cheese, scallions, apples or pears on top of the mustard, top w/ chopped nuts. 

Place a second tortilla on top. Grill until the bottom tortilla is crisp and lightly browned and the cheese has melted. Flip and cook the other side of tortillas (adding more buter, as needed), until crisp.  Slice in wedges.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 18, 2013)

Love love these, though I've never thought to add nuts! If you don't have tortillas you can just toast some bread and leaving it open-faced, put the goodies on and broil until the cheese is melty. You can also drizzle a bit of honey over the mustard before adding the apples and cheese.

yummmm!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 19, 2013)

I would add some mozzarella but apart from that, I think I love you lol!
Sounds devine!


----------



## Cerise (Jan 19, 2013)

The scallions give it an extra "kick" too.  Use whatever cheese you like, i.e. sharp cheddar, etc.  Quick & easy.  Thank you for your replies/input. Enjoy.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 19, 2013)

Cerise,  I think this one looks good just the way you describe.


----------



## Cerise (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you, Whisky. I'm all in favor of folks changing a recipe out to their taste. Appreciate the input. Hope you give it a try (as is, or otherwise), & let us know what you think.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 31, 2013)

This makes me wish I liked apples or pears more.


----------

